# I love my husband (gushing wife alert)



## BlindSide (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm so happy that my husband is such a great guy.

Some background: he loves going to anime and comic conventions and I usually can't go with so he goes with friends. After the conventions are mostly over and he's ready to come home, I usually pick him up from the center or hotel he's at. While there, he walks me around and has me meet his new friends, who are all female, every single time we go. 

Now, I used to get all jealous that he was hanging around women the whole weekend. After doing this for a few years and becoming pals with some of the ladies myself I find out that they actually hang out with him because he's the only man at the convention NOT trying to get into their pants (or up their skirt). In fact, they said that one year he made it his mission to give a compliment to every female he saw, including small girls and elderly women, to escort them to their cars in the parking garage, and help hold their purses while they did LARPs. 

On top of all of this, I find out that he not only hang out with just women at these functions, but a lot of men as well. In fact, from some of the ladies I find out that he makes it a point to not go into a room alone with any women and he only sleeps in his room with his male pals. 

And for all those years I'd get so nervous and was jealous. Now I AM the one that feels like a moron.

My husband is such a sweetheart.

Anyway, I was so happy to hear all this from some of our mutual pals and random strangers (like one of the ladies mothers who said that he was such a great catch and I'm so lucky  ). I now feel so dumb thinking that he was chasing around young women all the time. I feel like I should make it up to him somehow.

Thanks for listening to me gush! I've got to get to the doctors now for my appointment.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh that is awesome. It would have been nice for him to tell you that but hearing it from others is more reliable. Good for both of you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## River1977 (Oct 25, 2010)

Shows how pointless it is to drive yourself nuts with jealousy. So glad you have a good guy and are happy.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Awww... sniff sniff... I just love a ... " and they lived happily ever after"

No seriously... OP great to hear something so lovely :smthumbup:


Thanks for posting!


----------

